# if youre in a large city where can you shower for free



## daveycrockett

ever sneak in or scam something good that could be useful? marinas hotels or even ways to get into places for free to shower or wash clothes.


----------



## dolittle

I don't know about "getting in". But I would think a big city would have water spiggets all over. Find one in a discrete place that has water to it. Hook a hose to it & there U go. This & a bucket Will also get Ur clothes washed. If the spiggets is a bit to obvious, Maby use said bucket to tote water to a more rivet place where a small fire can heat the water for a bath. I don't know, never really spent much time in a BIG city. It's just an idea.


----------



## WingNnt

Ive asked people packing their car up about to leave a hotel if I could jump in their shower real quick before they return the key. It works better then you would think.


----------



## Sauv89

I have used showers in colleges, so far it's worked out for me


----------



## iSTEVEi

We used to sneak into a local swimming pool to use the sauna a couple years ago. Just act like your meant to be there, Carry a towel around with you and play it cool.


----------



## bryanpaul

if you can find a YMCA i've heard theyre pretty easy to just slip in and bum a shower......


----------



## Eager

I've bathed/showered for free at gyms, janitors closets at colleges, backyards with sprinklers left on during work hours, downtown fountains, hotel pool changing areas, churches, Walmart sinks, and if Im really desparate, ponds at city parks.

If you plan to be somewhere short term, you could always go on a YMCA or other gym "tour" as a prospective new member; they basically let you have free roam of the place for a day to "test it out" which also grants you access to showers.


----------



## keg

I have had tattoos on face and hands since jr high so have had to find other ways to shower.If you look "normal" colleges are best.At the pool or lockerroom.In hawaii of course there are showers on beach.But for mainland i have 3 keys to differnt water spickets.I found my keys,i even have 2 for japan,but i think you can buy at home improvement stores.then just get wet,or like people say carry a bit of hose.but of course this is only for summertime.In Japan i had a little crack inbetween office buildings and it had a hose and i had the key and nobody could really see.I would go at like 5 am(japan is hot 24 hours in summer)and get buck naked and clen myself.I now am in hawaii with showers everyplace for free but i only take 1 or 2 showers a month.Everyone is always saying get gym mebership or ymca and then you get locker and Hot shower but i just never did it.but what the fuck why shower at all?


----------



## landpirate

Swimming pools are pretty cheap for a nice swim and a shower or if not I have walked into a posh looking hotel that has a pool and used the showers next to the pool. You have to sneak in when its really busy though so that the people on reception don't pay attention to you. Also, I dunno if they have them in the USA but here in the UK, motorway service stations have shower's you can use. Some you can just walk into or sometimes you have to go and get a key from the kinda reception desk thing. They're really for truckers but they let anyone use them, you just have to ask. I don't have experience of truck stops in America so sorry If I'm rambling on and you don't have the same thing over there.


----------



## ped

What about simply carrying a camp shower bag? They're ultra light and can be folded down pretty small.


----------



## Pheonix

Panhandle in front of a truck stop and ask the truckers if they will kick down a shower ticket. Most truck stops give the truckers a free shower with a fill-up of a certain amount.


----------



## Thoreau

Cities that have beaches, sea or river, there may be outdoor showers for cleaning up the salt on the skin and some even showers in the bathrooms where you can actualy shower with hot water and use shampoo and whatever.
Though these may be open only at summertime
Experience: Some portuguese beaches


----------

